# Samuel Rutherford on the 39 Articles and royal absolutism



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 2, 2020)

The 37. Art. of the Church of _England’s_ Confession, is so far from erecting an absolute power in the King, that they expressly bring down the Royal Prerogative from the high seat and transcendent superlative power above the Law; and expone the _Prerogative_ to be nothing but _mere Law-power. We only_ (say they) _ascribe that Prerogative to the King, which the Scripture doth ascribe to all Godly Princes, that is, that they cause all committed to their trust, whether Ecclesiastical or Civil persons, do their duty; and punish with the Civil sword, all disobedient offenders. ..._

For the reference, see Samuel Rutherford on the 39 Articles and royal absolutism.


----------

